
Ask HN: Do you use C programming for web server? - winger
I wanted to find a web framework or libraries in C to connect to database and serving secure web contents with comparable performance as Go. Is that feasible?
======
billconan
I write my server in c++ (my own framework).

I studied lwan while doing it. It's in C. [https://lwan.ws/](https://lwan.ws/)

